# MP3 Player



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Can anyone recommend one?

There is so much choice, im not sure where to start  

Nikki xx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

It all depends on your budget and how much music you want to put on it.  Do you want one that will hold photos, videos or simply music?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I can recomment the ipod nano and the shuffle, have used both and they are easy to use, download music onto etc

good luck with the search


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I love my nano too, its bright barbie pink - its so cute!
Its only the 4gb one but it holds plenty enough for me...


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/448966/SONY-Walkman-Wirefree-8GB

Does anyone have this one?  got my eye on it but im unsure

/links


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nikki - Just looked on the Which? website for you and this comes top in their Best Buys.  Worst scoring areas were for viewing photos and videos and maximum volume (not really sure what that means).  I have a Sony walkman - quite a few years old now and I like it.  There were a few issues when I got mine in that Sony only allowed you to put music on to their Walkmans through their own media player, which didn't, at the time support MP3 (it had it's own version called ATRAC).  This has all changed now, so they're a lot easier to use in terms of tranferring music on to.  Not sure if this relates to the volume scoring on Which? however the European versions of Sony Walkman used to have limited maximum volume - they'd put a block on the loudness of your player, which did mean that if you liked your music blasting out then it probably wasn't for you (there was a work around, but I never wanted to risk it).  The model you're looking at is apparently a lot cheaper on Amazon than on the link you included.

Other rated players (and I've heard this from personal recommendations) are the Archos Gmini ones.  DH has one of their original players and the sound quality is better than the Sony, it was easier to tranfer music on to, but fiddlier to use.  Although as I've mentioned, Sony has changed the way you put music on (it's drag and drop, like most players now) and the new Archos looks completely different to DH's.

C
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks claire, i'd forgot you had access to the which reports


----------

